# The JAG TV show thread



## mdh (10 Dec 2004)

I watched an episode of JAG recently where an evil Russian ex-Soviet sub commander - egged on by an even more evil Islamic terrorist - were using an Iranian ex-Soviet submarine to attack a US carrier battle group in the Persian Gulf - one of the tactics was to settle on the bottom beside a sunken oil tanker thereby fooling the sonar. This of course was after being chased by a US nuclear sub in which the crafty evil Russian sub commander suddenly dove his boat straight down at the tanker (not marked on US charts you see) and then, pursued wildly and impetuously by the naive US sub commander, pulls up just above the wreck. The US sub, not realizing the wreck is there, pulls out just in time, and misses the wreck by inches, but still needs to do an emergency surface (they then cut to that classic sequence of the Poseidon Class sub breaking the surface like a porpoise which is run every time I see a documentary about modern subs). Who would have guessed that being a JAG lawyer would be that much fun?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Dec 2004)

mdh said:
			
		

> I watched an episode of JAG recently where an evil Russian ex-Soviet sub commander - egged on by an even more evil Islamic terrorist - were using an Iranian ex-Soviet submarine to attack a US carrier battle group in the Persian Gulf - one of the tactics was to settle on the bottom beside a sunken oil tanker thereby fooling the sonar. This of course was after being chased by a US nuclear sub in which the crafty evil Russian sub commander suddenly dove his boat straight down at the tanker (not marked on US charts you see) and then, pursued wildly and impetuously by the naive US sub commander, pulls up just above the wreck. The US sub, not realizing the wreck is there, pulls out just in time, and misses the wreck by inches, but still needs to do an emergency surface (they then cut to that classic sequence of the Poseidon Class sub breaking the surface like a porpoise which is run every time I see a documentary about modern subs). Who would have guessed that being a JAG lawyer would be that much fun?



It is enough to make one weep...

JAG is to military operations as "Gilligan's Island" was to tour boat operators, as far as realism goes (IMHO)   
(Sorry if I have offended any Gilligan fans)


----------



## buckahed (11 Dec 2004)

Tis better to laugh than cry, SeakingTacco. I love watching JAG when I need a good laugh. Of course, my favourite comedy of all  has to be The Hunt For Red October. Watching a 30,000 ton boomer accelerate like a sports car and out turn a torpedo cracks me up every time.  Wouldn't your life be a lot easier if the nukes charged around at 30 knots all the time?
 As for that emergency full power surfacing, I get a good grin out every time I see it. It was necessary for first of class sea trials, but the USN sure didn't like the press finding out it took 18 months to repair the shock damage to the brand new billion dollar boat.


----------



## mdh (12 Dec 2004)

I must confess that I have become addicted to JAG despite the ludicrous story line. I suspect that I am not alone.   However, as a public affairs guy I will say that the show is a work of propagandistic genius for the US Navy. It must drive a whole lot of recruits to the service who want to wear cool uniforms, fly fighters, defend innocent ratings in courts martial, do the odd secret mission overseas and still have the coolest boss in the world (Admiral Chegwidden. Not sure I am warming up the new JAG marine guy but it's still early days.) Don't we all wish that we worked for an Admiral Chegwidden?

The closest we've come in Canada is Truth, Duty, Valour- not a bad show but lacks the glamour of JAG.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Dec 2004)

I watch JAG for 1 reason and 1 reason alone....


----------



## mdh (12 Dec 2004)

Infanteer,

Let me modify my comments and say instead that you sir, are a genius for posting that jpeg!


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2004)

Wait a minute..........

there's a Catherine Bell look-alike here at the nav school................thanks for the pic....now i wont be able to pay attention in class !!


----------



## mdh (12 Dec 2004)

Ok it's time for me to transfer to the air force...


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2004)

hehe...i love being in the same school as the navs.......that trade is full of hotties !....students anyways......only one good looking instructor  :-[


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 Dec 2004)

Dang Infanteer.... Semper Fi indeed!  ;D

Its a Funny Show, but like any Fictional show, its just that. Fiction.. 

i WISH my job was as exciting as those JAG guys have got it....


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Dec 2004)

Ms Bell is as hot as WP! Ouch!

Did you know she was born in London (UK) and her Mum is originally from the Middle East?      Iranian I do believe.

CB can speak fluent arabic.

Check her website out.

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Scratch_043 (13 Dec 2004)

mdh said:
			
		

> I must confess that I have become addicted to JAG despite the ludicrous story line. I suspect that I am not alone.  However, as a public affairs guy I will say that the show is a work of propagandistic genius for the US Navy. It must drive a whole lot of recruits to the service who want to wear cool uniforms, fly fighters, defend innocent ratings in courts martial, do the odd secret mission overseas and still have the coolest boss in the world (Admiral Chegwidden. Not sure I am warming up the new JAG marine guy but it's still early days.) Don't we all wish that we worked for an Admiral Chegwidden?
> 
> The closest we've come in Canada is Truth, Duty, Valour- not a bad show but lacks the glamour of JAG.


Seconded, I am addicted to the show too.

As for Infanteer's pic... DAMN. I admit, that is one of the main reasons that I am adddicted.

Did anyone see the episode where Lt. Roberts loses his leg (I'm not sure if it is the same one as the sub with the sub carrying the dirty nuke)


----------



## Northern Touch (13 Dec 2004)

Any show where one character can train with SEALs, Force Recon, Do HALO and HAHO jumps, fly any plane in the US inventory and then practice law on top of that is definitly a high quality story line..... :


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Dec 2004)

I have been knowen to watch a few episodes, but did any of you know that catherine bell did some softcore work before hitting it big?? Also, the one with the sub race, and roberts loosing his leg is the same one. Though, they are all like 2 seasons old. If only I could be a JAG, and go to Afghanistan, and get my own jeep, and weapons, and drive around by myuslef, then when attacked, use my pistole instead of the M16 right beside me :threat:


----------



## sigpig (13 Dec 2004)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> but did any of you know that catherine bell did some softcore work before hitting it big??



She was on an episode of 'Red Shoe Diaries' shown in the states on Showtime. The scene I remember was probably 5 or 6 minutes long and involved total nudity, but it was 'soft core'.' 

She was indeed very beautiful but I'd bet that she's had some improvements since then    That famous rack was noticeably smaller back then. Of course, what work she's had done was very good as they look wonderful today, not cartoonishly big or distorted in any way. 

Given how beautiful she is it's still hard to stomach the 'ripped from the headline' storylines and the lives of adventure lived by these lawyers  :  Oh well, the wife watches for that ugly Canadian guy David James Elliot so I'll keep playing computer games and looking for Catherine out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Dec 2004)

Off to kazaa i go..   ;D ;D


----------



## Tpr.Orange (13 Dec 2004)

great picture...

cant get enough of TDV or jag....we use to watch it every lunch time when i was working down asu everyone would crack jokes about the fact that those guys get to have more fun then all of us.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Dec 2004)

If anyone wants the video of CB's softcore appearance, PM me and i will try to send it to you !!!  Or look for it on limewire....hehe


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (13 Dec 2004)

Even though I am a Huge Fan of CB and that show....oh ya JAG....I found myself drawn to that other US Navy show that wants to be like CSI....good for a few laughs. Of course no one is as good looking as CB, but the Goth lab tech isn't bad....in a weird way...lol


----------



## SierraAir (13 Dec 2004)

I always use to see re-reuns of JAG on TV but always thought it was a boring all talk show. But I actually watched one episode this past summer and now I watch it pretty regularly. Although sometimes it seems impossible how Rabb can be a JAG, fly F14's, and defend himself from attacks with his pistol while driving, keep an eye on the person who has repeatedly tried to kill him.

But I guess that's what keeps us watching...(that and Mac)


SierraAir,


*First post!*


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Dec 2004)

Welcome SierraAir, 

also i like to watch NCIs, when i can catch it.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Dec 2004)

JAG and NCIS come on here in Australia, plus Crossing Jordan, CSI x2, soon to be NYC too, plus Law and Order X3. All good entertainment.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2004)

Quote,
I always use to see re-reuns of JAG on TV but always thought it was a boring all talk show. But I actually watched one episode this past summer and now I watch it pretty regularly. Although sometimes it seems impossible how Rabb can be a JAG, fly F14's, and defend himself from attacks with his pistol while driving, keep an eye on the person who has repeatedly tried to kill him.

But I guess that's what keeps us watching...(that and Mac)


SierraAir,


*First post!*

Are you sure about that Mike/Righty/Noval ?.....tread lightly, Mr Bobbitt is a lot nicer than I


----------



## nismo0 (15 Dec 2004)

JAG should be renamed to JOKE....LOL that show is sooo funny when it shouldn't be. The two stars of the show aren't even real americans,  Catherine Bell is like Persian, or half at least, and that other Dick who is the star of the show is from Canada. But I've heard him say publicly few times how he doesn't really like Canada, and that he loves being in America now and all this other bullshit. Only a dog's vomit would say something like that. It's great that he loves America now, but he shouldn't disrespect the country that raised and supported him; that piece of jakal dung. Ahh....but Catherine Bell is still hot.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

nismo0 said:
			
		

> JAG should be renamed to JOKE....LOL that show is sooo funny when it shouldn't be. The two stars of the show aren't even real americans,   Catherine Bell is like Persian, or half at least, and that other Dick who is the star of the show is from Canada. But I've heard him say publicly few times how he doesn't really like Canada, and that he loves being in America now and all this other bullshit. Only a dog's vomit would say something like that. It's great that he loves America now, but he shouldn't disrespect the country that raised and supported him; that piece of jakal dung. Ahh....but Catherine Bell is still hot.



rolling on the floor laghing............. ;D


----------



## Bograt (15 Dec 2004)

The most disturbing thing about JAG is the switch from a "Melrose Place military drama" to a Law and Order/CSI crime show. In the early seasons it was not uncommon to see Ms. Bell strip out of her uniform to take a shower. (Which was an integral part of the storyline). Now, unfortunately she is a serious actor. She doesn't even smile anymore. 

ASEOP, you mentioned that there is a Catherine Bell look a like at nav school. I thought all navs had moustaches.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

LOL>>>> forget pilot school....the hotties are here!!!


----------



## Bograt (15 Dec 2004)

Forget nav school, and forget pilot school. I have heard all the hotties are army nurses.  ;D


----------



## casca (15 Dec 2004)

Cathrine Bell is hot yes but i like the Yeoman(woman) PO Coutts. Now there is a woman.!!    As for the story lines man i need a good laugh! The one that got me was when Harm lands a Herc on the carrier. I know it was done once back in the 60's, I have a video of it i think. But come on!!


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

LOL.......they need to send them on my plane then !!!   lots of cute medics here too....dont forget them....non of them look like CB though   :'( but still....damned !

As far as the story line is concerned , the on that gets me is the one in afghanistan where the are in a minefield.....as an ex-cbt engineer i cant help but laugh !!


----------



## nismo0 (15 Dec 2004)

casca said:
			
		

> Cathrine Bell is hot yes but i like the Yeoman(woman) PO Coutts. Now there is a woman.!!   As for the story lines man i need a good laugh! The one that got me was when Harm lands a Herc on the carrier. I know it was done once back in the 60's, I have a video of it i think. But come on!!



In last week's episode Harm landed a damaged Space shuttle on Mount Rushmore. And Mac sued McDonalds for copyright infringment and slander, for Calling her BIG "Mac".....LOL


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Dec 2004)

I have to agree with most of you in it is SOOOOO incredible ludicrous. However I am addicted.


----------



## Bograt (15 Dec 2004)

I enjoyed the episode where Harm was investigating a F-14 accident. Apparently, an "ol friend" of Harm was getting carrier qualified and was killed when he rolled inverted after doing a touch and go.

Harm discovered that there was a defect with the F-14 recently upgraded Attitude Indicator (Artificial Horizon).  Everytime the aircraft experienced a jolt, the AI would "flip upside down." This caused the pilot to wrongfully believe he was inverted. Harm's friend was cleared of blame in the accident, and some sleazy pentagon contractor was arrested. Catherine Bell took a shower after running on the beach. Great episode!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Dec 2004)

One must  remember that its always hard to watch the TV/movie portrayal of something that you do for a living.
I can't help but cringe at the cinema portrayal of correctional officers. :-[
For me though I think the one I have never forgotten is in Die Hard 2 when Mr. Willis uses the ejection seat to go through the top of the C-130.....OUCH!


----------



## Bograt (15 Dec 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> One must   remember that its always hard to watch the TV/movie portrayal of something that you do for a living.
> I can't help but cringe at the cinema portrayal of correctional officers. :-[



Hmm... You mean that correctional guards don't usually discover magically gifted large African American men, who with the touch of their hand can suck out the disease and negative energy and blow out the baddies in the form of flies?


----------



## Korus (15 Dec 2004)

The one episode I caught of that show had some woman using her phsycic powers to locate a downed fighterpilot, lost somewhere in the middle of the ocean.

I never watched it again.

But yes, CB is hot.


----------



## dr.no (15 Dec 2004)

JAG is an amusing show, but most of the time the real comedy comes from when I start thinking "What if all CF personnel were as interesting as the JAG characters?"  :
The infantry could use a few Catherines, though


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Dec 2004)

dr.no said:
			
		

> The infantry could use a few Catherines, though



The entire Canadian Forces Reg and PRes could use more Catherines!  ;D


----------



## nismo0 (15 Dec 2004)

MY room could use a few dozen Catherines.....(did you hear that SANTA JESUS GOD and BUDHA) make it a wonderful chriskuanzahuanmas!


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Dec 2004)

or perhaps a really great Festivus.....


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Dec 2004)

Ya, Happy Festivus everyone! That was a good episode.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Dec 2004)

or Chrismahonakwonzaka (virgin Mobile comercial)


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

Did anyone catch todays JAG episode? I'm not sure but I think they did like a joint Show with the cast of NCIS. I'm not sure, just wondering. I've never seen NCIS, but the style of the episode seemed different, and the other acters and sets were too good to be jsut a one time thing.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jan 2005)

It was the JAG episode that led into NCIS now in its 3rd season I believe.


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

It was a pretty cool episode though


----------



## shaboing (6 Jan 2005)

i just saw that episode today, its to be continued for tomorrow though.... who thinks rabb will be found guilty of murder, hahaha, ya thats gonna happen  : but i'm definatly addicted to this show as well. here is a good one, anyone see the episode where rabb pushed the near crippled wingmans f-14 by getting him to put the tailhook down and flying so the tailhook was touching rabbs canopy. haha, i know thats not explained well but i'm tired/lazy and anyone who saw it knows what i mean  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Jan 2005)

Yeah, I saw it, but I tuned in about half way through, so I thought I was watching NCIS for a few minutes.....

BTW, I love your tat shaboing.


----------



## Love793 (6 Jan 2005)

The NCIS/JAG crossover episode was supposed to be the Pilot (Pardon the Pun) for NCIS.  I thought it was a ridiculous episode (It did however remind me of a certain people within a certain trade we have). Did anyone see the episode regarding a USN "Friendly Fire" episode in Afghanistan?  Sound familiar?


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Jan 2005)

Ya, I saw that one. I was annoyed that they used British soldiers instead.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> Ya, I saw that one. I was annoyed that they used British soldiers instead.



Considering it is a sensetive issue and the court martial for the pilot just wrapped up it understandable why they would not use Canadians in the plot line.


----------



## chaos75 (6 Jan 2005)

The results on that episode were about as sastifying as the episode where the Sec Nav was charged with war crimes in Serbia.  Like every other show on TV, this is alot of pro American hot air.  But it is still fun to watch as there are very few military dramas on TV.  CB is very hot, great pic in the previous posts, would love to know which sc vid she was in if someone could tell me.  

Aesop, ive been to the Nav school recently, I dont know what your looking at, there aint no good looking Nav's there, at least not right now...


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jan 2005)

Apparently that episode where the tailhook was lowered and used to push the other a/c actually happened. If it did it would have been quite a skilled bit of formation flying!

It's a good show alright, I didn't like the episode yesterday that much though, bit too much like all the other crime investigation shows...


----------



## shaboing (6 Jan 2005)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw it, but I tuned in about half way through, so I thought I was watching NCIS for a few minutes.....
> 
> BTW, I love your tat shaboing.


thanks bro. i love it  ;D its the only tat i have so far but i'm hoping the next one gets just as many good reviews. feels good when people stop me on the street and such and say wow thats awesome, haha

ya when the show started i had no idea it was a combined show with ncis cause i have never seen it, i actually went to the history.ca site to see if they switched the schedual around or something, when i saw it said jag i was thinking they put in the wrong tape, haha. then i clicked it gonig to the jag section of the site it tells you about the episode thats on and about that time i saw some of the characters from the show on the tv, haha. it was quite the odd begining, i didn't know what was happening


----------



## condor888000 (7 Jan 2005)

You all know something? It's on now...


----------



## gunner56 (7 Jan 2005)

I like the show too... been watching it since new.Yeah, they do exaggerate,don't they. If you eant to know what JAG"s really do,check out "The Real Jag" video.You can get it through shopaetv.com.Worth a look,and you may be surprised.


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Jan 2005)

ooh, ooh, I'm watching it now too, I know who the killer is, WARNING SPOILER









It's that Cmdr. what's his name who was trying to stick it to JAG, think back to when he visited Rabb, and picked up one of the two covers (white hat) that was sitting on Rabbs desk, he must have then planted it.


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Jan 2005)

I still don't get why NCIS had anything to do with the last two episodes?!


----------



## shaboing (7 Jan 2005)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> I still don't get why NCIS had anything to do with the last two episodes?!


basically they wanted to get people to like ncis and watch it regularly as well as jag, haha. its almost like it was a 2 episode recruiting video to give everyone a taste of the show. personally i have never seen ncis on tv or heard of it till these jag episodes. hope that helps


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Jan 2005)

It's like when the flintstones met the jetsons......

just a crossover between two shows owned by the same network.


----------



## Ghost (7 Jan 2005)

JAG is awful

Is it canadian or something because that would explain why it sucks so bad,  if not then there is no excuse for a show to be that bad.

Trailer Park Boys is awsome though for it being a canadian show.


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Jan 2005)

Actually no, it's very American. What's with all this Canadian bashing?  ??? Chill out buddy.


----------



## Sheerin (7 Jan 2005)

So whats Harm found guilty of the murder of Singer?   Who was the killer/  I missed that episode because my stupid housemates were watching some dumbass MTV show. 
You know whats disgusting?  Yesterday Lauren (one of the housemates) started watching TV at 4 in the afternoon, she only left the living room to get food and go to the bathroom, anyway she finally went upstairs at 1 in the morning...  thats 9 hours of constant TV watching!  How do I know this?  Well, my room is right next the living room and I spent all of yesterday afternoon/evening doing school work (yeah, 9 hours of school work even though I'm still on Winter break is kinda sick too but... jeez)...

And isn't CB a little young to be a Lt. Col?  Shes only in her mid 30s!


----------



## Ghost (7 Jan 2005)

Watch an episode of border town FSgt_mandal.

You will see what I am talking about.


----------



## condor888000 (7 Jan 2005)

No, it was that Lt. Commander that did the audit at JAG and did a horrible job because he hated the admiral. He switched covers with Rabb and dropped it in the river.

Mandel, on History right before JAG at 18:30. It's OK, but not my cup of tea...JAG isn't sometimes either...


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Watch an episode of border town FSgt_mandal.
> 
> You will see what I am talking about.



wow, because of that one show, all Canadian TV "sucks so bad" you're cool


----------



## Ghost (7 Jan 2005)

I didn't say all Canadian TV sucks I am just saying a good majority of it sucks.


----------



## sgt_mandal (8 Jan 2005)

wow, you're even cooler now.


----------



## Love793 (8 Jan 2005)

Chill boys, it's just a TV show.


----------



## Storm (8 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Watch an episode of border town FSgt_mandal.
> 
> You will see what I am talking about.



You do realize that border town was a product of the 80's right? As in the decade that brought us gems like Airwolf?

Brilliant example... really...   :


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Jan 2005)

yeah... If youre going to cite an example of bad canadian TV try "Rocket Robin Hood"


----------



## Sheerin (10 Jan 2005)

If you want a really bad Canadian show just look at Degrassi: The Next Generation.  

Why is it that so many people think that Degrassi was such a cultural achievement.  When it was first on the air it sucked ass; a lot of people tuned in just to see how bad it was (eg: a cult hit) then Kevin Smith came out and said that he liked the show and now everyone loves it.  And then there is CTV that is milking the hell out of the show (wasn't it originally a CBC production?)


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Jan 2005)

hmmm, before this gets locked, let's stick with JAG talk.


----------



## Bograt (10 Jan 2005)

Has anyone noticed there seems to be a lack of gratuitous undressing/shower/bikini/shower scenes with Catherine lately?


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

During the episodes where she was a judge and playing a "pregnant vision" of Harm and such she was actually pregnant.  Hence all the chest and up shots.  So I'm guessing no shower scenes for a while, sorry boys.  :'(


----------



## shaboing (10 Jan 2005)

^^^^wow, thats news to me, lol, i just thought it was fake, but i can clearly see that now, haha


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> NCIS now in its 3rd season I believe.



NCIS, 3rd season? Well it first started here only in Sep 2004, so I guess we are a bit behind down here. The good thing is when its cancelled back in dealr ole Canada, we'll still have a few seasons to go.

Sunday nights 2130-2230, aand its not that bad of a show.

However, we do have both CSI's and the NYC CSI starting next month.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2005)

I like NCIS myself ...Sasha Alexander is quite easy on the eys


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Jan 2005)

Hehe, I think Rabb found a new special friend     I wonder what Maj, Mak will think hehe


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Jan 2005)

HOLY CRAP!! and a coupel minutes later......................jeez. I hope i'm not the only one who will know what i'm talking about lol. don't want to give anythign away.


----------



## shaboing (12 Jan 2005)

lol, i know what you mean.


----------



## sgt_mandal (14 Jan 2005)

AHH again with the roller coaster episode! If I keep watching this dam show im gonna go crazy!!! hehe


----------

